# Prewar Schwinn "Z" Models



## Autocycleplane (May 4, 2020)

This appears to be 1941ish due to the 6" headtube on the ladies models. I always wondered what the story was with these "non-cataloged" models, and here is all of the info about them straight from the factory. Obviously a "C" style frame, but the unique specs make them a Z.

I don't think I have seen one with the conical spring saddle before, and I wonder how long that spec actually lasted if at all before one of the budget sliding rail models was substituted. Also, this is the first time I have seen actual factory documentation of the connection between the lack of quality seal and lifetime guarantee - a good personal reminder that not all folklore is fiction.

Anyway, just a bit of cool info and history I found and thought I would share. Happy hobby-ing everyone.


----------



## ballooney (May 4, 2020)

Very cool.  I haven't seen a Schwinn carrier attach to the seat clamp before.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2020)

ballooney said:


> Very cool.  I haven't seen a Schwinn carrier attach to the seat clamp before.



Here ya go

Looks like a Z87E to me









						Sold - 1939-40 Schwinn C Model | Archive (sold)
					

Very nice all original C model.




					thecabe.com


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2020)

I bet this was one as well. Badged Spitfire









						Sold - Prewar Schwinn C Model > NOW 1100 | Archive (sold)
					

Here is a sweet Prewar Schwinn C Model for some lucky Caber.  Found in a turn-of-the-century basement in Oakland, CA.  Paint and sheet metal survived amazingly well. Tank is solid, with no rust or even dents !  Chain guard and drop centers are a little crusty and could be freshened up . . or...




					thecabe.com
				









]


----------



## rollfaster (May 4, 2020)

40.


----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2020)

I like the part about being an aggressive merchandiser, and that no special equipment or changes can be made from the spec sheet.
Full on bike Nazi!


----------



## rustyjones (May 4, 2020)

And I tought it was missing the  chainguard...crank dated 1941.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 5, 2020)

Outstanding Eric-fantastic information!


----------



## fattyre (May 5, 2020)

I wonder why no Lifetime Guarantee?  Its not like any of the components are that different?


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 5, 2020)

fattyre said:


> I wonder why no Lifetime Guarantee?  Its not like any of the components are that different?




I believe it is because these bikes were made to be sales "leaders" and not really sold in any large quantities, which is a nice way of saying these bikes were the "bait" for the old "Bait and Switch". If you read the letter above it basically says this:

_*Dear Dealer,*_
*
You are awful at sales and whine about cheap competitor bikes undercutting your business so we have a solution. Since everyone is flush with cash but you are too incompetent to extract it in exchange for a proper bicycle, here is a really cheap Schwinn to advertise and put in your window. But understand that once the prospect is in the store you better work hard to sell them a proper Schwinn with a lifetime guarantee. Only if you truly fail (quitter) in your craft should you sell this leader model, but don't do it too often or we will cut you off. Capiche? 

Very Truly Yours,*
_*Frank W. *_


----------



## bobcycles (May 5, 2020)

Look...18.35 is a bit too MUCH for a bicycle in this current corona financial debacle....


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 5, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I like the part about being an aggressive merchandiser, and that no special equipment or changes can be made from the spec sheet.
> Full on bike Nazi!







Wer hat das gesagt? 80 Jahre spater und sie machen sich immer noch uber uns Lustig!


----------

